# Modified Live 28/06/09



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone from here attending? Will be good to see a few DW'ers entering the Show & Shine!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123592

Cheers .


----------

